# Browning Hi Power mags in FEG clone.



## topcityres (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello all,

I have an old Browning hi power clone. (9mm Luger) It's a FEG pjk-9hp Hungarian made. It's really a nice gun. It shoots just a tad high with the fixed sights, but is a reliable tool no question. 

My question is this. I have heard and read that I could swap parts out on this gun with any real Browning high power parts. Is this true? Most notably, the parts I'm interested in are the trigger assembly, possibly the sights if they can be removed, the barrel, recoil spring, and the grip plates. 

I have the opportunity to buy a 17 rd magazine for a Browning high power, I just want to know if it will fit in my particular gun before I purchase it. Currently I have only one magazine and it holds 12. I can squeeze 13 in there but its pretty tight and don't see the need to force it. 

Anyway I'd really appreciate anyone's insight to these questions, but especially the magazine and trigger parts questions. 
I've read and searched some info on the web and found conflicting stories, so maybe you guys can straighten this out. 

Thanks.


----------

